# January 2011 Member monthly Giveaway - Winner Perchin



## Jim (Jan 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on Jan 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in December 2010 your'e eligible.*

Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN*. It will go by the order you respond in.

Let's start the new year with a kick butt lure. We all want one, but we hate to spend the money on them.
This months winner will receive a Rick Clunn 2.5 Wake Action Purple Perch Crankbait.

This is what the Lure looks like, but in the purple perch color.






*Disclaimer: So I go to Basspro yesterday with the kids and I'm walking around and picking up lures for the giveaways and myself. I get home and I notice the packaging on the Lucky Craft lures I purchased are taped close and stapled. I was annoyed(Because I did not notice this)but the lures are brand new...the packaging is crap. I am a little annoyed with Basspro right now. I purchased two Lucky Crafts and they are both this way.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure you read the entire first post and the disclaimer.


----------



## Brine (Jan 1, 2011)

IN ~ Happy New Year!


----------



## perchin (Jan 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 1, 2011)

IN

Happy New Year everybody 

Thanks again Jim for a great 2011 & even better 2012 for TinBoats.net =D>


----------



## redbug (Jan 1, 2011)

in


----------



## LonLB (Jan 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 1, 2011)

in


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 1, 2011)

In.


----------



## azekologi (Jan 1, 2011)

In.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 1, 2011)

IN.


----------



## lbursell (Jan 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## cali27 (Jan 1, 2011)

In 8)


----------



## mangelcc (Jan 1, 2011)

IN!!


----------



## poolie (Jan 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## heman (Jan 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## Topgun (Jan 1, 2011)

in


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jan 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 1, 2011)

IN



its my time! I've always wanted a rick clunn bait, but Ive never been able to convince myself to spent an hour and a half worth of work on it...


----------



## Codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

In and thank you.


----------



## BassChasin (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 2, 2011)

IN.


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## freetofish (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Jan 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Jan 2, 2011)

:twisted: IN


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 2, 2011)

In.....


----------



## bill (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## po1 (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## one100grand (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## mmf (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## Pops14 (Jan 3, 2011)

In


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

in


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 3, 2011)

in


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## weezer71 (Jan 3, 2011)

In


----------



## brmurray (Jan 4, 2011)

in


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## richg99 (Jan 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Jan 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## thad. (Jan 5, 2011)

IN.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 5, 2011)

IN =D>


----------



## schlifawitz (Jan 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

in!


----------



## njTom (Jan 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jan 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! 

Random.org picked number 2 from 1-49. That makes *Perchin* this months winner! Congrats man. Pm me your mailing info!

:beer:


----------



## perchin (Jan 8, 2011)

*SAAAWWWWWEEEEEETTTTT!!!*

:mrgreen: :USA1:


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good Job Perchin!


----------

